# Kigs HGH



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone used it before? Good reviews ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you mean kigtropin ?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes but theres a lot of bunk going about. Legit kigs is pharma grade and you'll notice the difference almost immediately.

See getbig.com.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

its difficult to get legit kigs


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Can i see pics of the legit pharma grade Kigs please Wevans


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Kigs are starting to play up again, a few guys i know have welts again

Ive never herd of pharma Kigs


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Can i see pics of the legit pharma grade Kigs please Wevans


See here.

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=400536.175

Also, if you wanna see what legit kigs does to someone in 7 days, look here, this is with little training and regular joe diet.

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=409012.0

But yeah, it's extremely hard to get legit kigs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> See here.
> 
> http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=400536.175
> 
> ...


Thats what l have and it aint done that to me in 7 days so l call bullsh*t on that one TBH mate


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thats what l have and it aint done that to me in 7 days so l call bullsh*t on that one TBH mate


Fair enough mate if you've used it, all I know is there is very good kigs out there somewhere, whether you can get your hands on it is another matter entirely.

How much were you using if I may ask?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Fair enough mate if you've used it, all I know is there is very good kigs out there somewhere, whether you can get your hands on it is another matter entirely.


Like l say mate l have a cupboard full of it and l am 3 weeks in...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Like l say mate l have a cupboard full of it and l am 3 weeks in...


How many units/day if I may ask mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> How many units/day if I may ask mate?


5 iu's mate...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> 5 iu's mate...


Ah okay fair, I think the guy in those pics was on 8iu's a day.

Just wondered, thanks man. 

A cupboard full? One things for sure i'm fkin jealous.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

With Milky here, Genuine Kigs I got here, Im 2 weeks in and......erm not much to report, other than a bit of a feel good factor, Im using 5iu p/d


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Ah okay fair, I think the guy in those pics was on 8iu's a day.
> 
> Just wondered, thanks man.


I may be underdosing mate l dont know, its all new to me TBH so just finding my feet.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> With Milky here, Genuine Kigs I got here, Im 2 weeks in and......erm not much to report, other than a bit of a feel good factor, Im using 5iu p/d


Would be interested to hear how things progress mate, you got a log anywhere?



Milky said:


> I may be underdosing mate l dont know, its all new to me TBH so just finding my feet.


Oh it was only out of curiosity mate. I wouldn't say 5iu is underdosing at all.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Ah okay fair, I think the guy in those pics was on 8iu's a day.
> 
> Just wondered, thanks man.
> 
> A cupboard full? One things for sure i'm fkin jealous.


lol mate, I think you'd have to be pretty naive to believe he took 8iu of hgh for a week and changed how he looked in pretty much any way at all, Kinda reminds me of the ads in musclemag, flex etc

I took 20iu of Riptropin for 3 weeks and it certainly didnt do much for me other than give me a fcukin sore head and hands.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I call BS


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Fair enough mate if you've used it, all I know is there is very good kigs out there somewhere, whether you can get your hands on it is another matter entirely.
> 
> How much were you using if I may ask?


sorry mate that get big link is, as milky said BULL$HIT!! I've paid a great deal of €€'s through my anti-aging Dr and been on Norditropin, for 4months at 4iu/day, tried Hygetropin for 4months at 8iu/day, 3months on generic blue tops at 12iu/day, and.. now kigs at 2iu/day.. and on high doses (12iu) i had a sore elbow and could do lat pulldowns/bench etc. at anything less, all felt much the same as 2iu/day.... and i feel great on 2iu from a recovery perspective... but fat loss/muscle gain.. all down to DNP+t3+diet for fat loss and AAS+DNP+insulin for muscle gain (esp the insulin with DNP).

GH makes NO difference to your fat levels in MONTHS let alone weeks ESPECIALLY in man under 40... and the pic is of an 18-21yo..



Milky said:


> Like l say mate l have a cupboard full of it and l am 3 weeks in...


Great Wise milk-oda (milky yoda) speak truth he does...



Wevans2303 said:


> How many units/day if I may ask mate?


Who cares- result will not be what is on that pic.

ANd I like kigtropin... i just bought more.. but, no GH makes that kind of diff... otherwise half of UKM would be MR F**KIN' England right now..


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Apparently the batch with a thick ink stamp mfg date 20110715 exp 201306 if you got november and prior was getting rave reviews, but from beginning of december most people who got them with same batch no. reported they were crap. Then there is another batch with laser printed batch no 201108 exp date 2013/07/01 which from every review i have heard are completely bunk.

i ordered some at the beginning of month before the bad reviews of the 201107 starting coming out from someone who i knew had these...but i ended up getting sent another batch, which is apparently the new batch , laser printed date mfg 201109!!

so its all getting a bit confusing!!

The few early reports from the batch i have got are good, but i haven`t started on them yet just keeping my fingers crossed...I wouldn't advise anyone ordering them now until more reviews come out for new batch and definitely don't get any of previous batches.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

So, a lot of info but good / bad mix... What to do lol... Take the plunge?...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BBK said:


> So, a lot of info but good / bad mix... What to do lol... Take the plunge?...


You pays your money, you takes your chance mate...

Thats all any of us do.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

BBK said:


> So, a lot of info but good / bad mix... What to do lol... Take the plunge?...


if you got the stamped boxes pre dec you're laughing. But if you read around the boards you would have to be insane to order them now...As i said there is new batch out but after what has gone on i would till far more reviews are out on this batch before ordering them.

I had been keeping eye on good reviews for ages then ended up ordering them a few days before [email protected] reviews came out lol...just hoping new ones are ok


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> sorry mate that get big link is, as milky said BULL$HIT!! I've paid a great deal of €€'s through my anti-aging Dr and been on Norditropin, for 4months at 4iu/day, tried Hygetropin for 4months at 8iu/day, 3months on generic blue tops at 12iu/day, and.. now kigs at 2iu/day.. and on high doses (12iu) i had a sore elbow and could do lat pulldowns/bench etc. at anything less, all felt much the same as 2iu/day.... and i feel great on 2iu from a recovery perspective... but fat loss/muscle gain.. all down to DNP+t3+diet for fat loss and AAS+DNP+insulin for muscle gain (esp the insulin with DNP).
> 
> GH makes NO difference to your fat levels in MONTHS let alone weeks ESPECIALLY in man under 40... and the pic is of an 18-21yo..
> 
> ...


I have only ever really dabbled with gh and am about to start running it properly at decent doses ...but this always astounds me, you hear so many people saying it doesn`t really that do much...like if you want it for fat loss you be better off with clen/eph etc...and if you want it for mass you be better of with AAS.

If it really is not that impressive in terms of results...why are people who run it regularly prepared to probably spend 4 or 5 times more on it they do on all their other peds put together!! lol


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

goonerton said:


> I have only ever really dabbled with gh and am about to start running it properly at decent doses ...but this always astounds me, you hear so many people saying it doesn`t really that do much...like if you want it for fat loss you be better off with clen/eph etc...and if you want it for mass you be better of with AAS.
> 
> If it really is not that impressive in terms of results...why are people who run it regularly prepared to probably spend 4 or 5 times more on it they do on all their other peds put together!! lol


Most of the guys I know who compete and plenty I've come across on steroid boards say GH is the single most important drug for modern bodybuilding and that without it + slin we wouldn't see people like Mr. Heath on stage taking the Mr O 2011.

GH

Slin

Tren

Anadrol

Test

In that order.

Speaking of Phil Heath, you lot seen the recent shots of him? Looks like he lost a sh!t load of size.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

If you want to amplify your results from growth run Tren & test cycle,

Tren works in synergy with growth seems to double the effect this is from personal experience

But was advised this from a peptide sales man who does cycles for semi pro body builders

please don't ask me names or for supply,


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

goonerton said:


> if you got the stamped boxes pre dec you're laughing. But if you read around the boards you would have to be insane to order them now...As i said there is new batch out but after what has gone on i would till far more reviews are out on this batch before ordering them.
> 
> I had been keeping eye on good reviews for ages then ended up ordering them a few days before [email protected] reviews came out lol...just hoping new ones are ok


Agree with this the stamped exp date was the good ones the printed exp date was not as good ..

Milky a cupboard full ****er :thumb:


----------

